# Home CCTV



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Neighbour's kids are getting a bit adventurous with the football and after being told not play outside mine my house has been egged! haha

So I better get some CCTV installed to scare them off, any suggestions? Preferably wireless and good nighttime quality with the ability to add numerous cameras. 

Hopefully under/around £200.

Cheers in advance


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a Synology NAS, with a Hikvision Cam.
Nas provides network storage as well as CCTV recording and storage.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

I have the Arlo system at home, works a charm.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

another vote for the arlo system.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I have a 4 camera SwannView System.

Can view your cameras from your phone via the APP and not had any problems with it whatsoever.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Thick ear


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

How much are they though, OP has a £200 budget??


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Forget it with your budget. 

Forget wireless. 

I’m afraid 1 decent cam is around 150 with good IR from a UK supplier. 

Have a look on ipcamtalk and say hi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thing is that unless you get something battery powered like the Arlo camera you have cable running to the camera regardless.

I've got a Samsung SmartCam. It sits inside the bay window against the glass. I turn the IR off to stop reflective glare when it's dark. The ambient streetlight is just right for night filming and the daytime quality is very good.

It records to SD card. I had an incident at home recently. The police were quite complimentary about the quality of the footage when they took the SD card into evidence.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

My system cost £600+ for 3 cameras, DVR and installation, prob £180 for the labour.

Buy it ****e, buy it twice. I think each of my cameras exc mount/cabling etc were around £90. Night time is almost as clear as this. No point in having them if you can't see enough detail to identify.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Wrigit said:


> I have the Arlo system at home, works a charm.





vek said:


> another vote for the arlo system.


Can you watch these in real time? Like if the kids are in the garden to keep eye on them?


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

ardandy said:


> My system cost £600+ for 3 cameras, DVR and installation, prob £180 for the labour.
> 
> Buy it ****e, buy it twice. I think each of my cameras exc mount/cabling etc were around £90. Night time is almost as clear as this. No point in having them if you can't see enough detail to identify.


Looks nice and clear, but as you say, the key thing is being able to identify people and from that viewpoint at least you are most likely just going to see a hooded head.

Of course the other two cameras may be at different levels so possibly of more use.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

The main reason I got the cameras was to check if its ok if the house alarm goes off.

If it does you have 3 options, call the police, confront the gang downstairs or ignore it. This way I can check (or rather my wife can if she's alone) to see if it's safe to turn off etc or if someone is actually here.

Even on a level you won't get a face unless they're the thickest robbers around. My main requirement was reading a number plate.

Remember we got robbed and the car nicked in January so it was all done for that, about £1200 in total for alarm/cctv/locks etc.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

I've also got a swann HD no issuers in 4 years black camera on black guttering pepper stealth


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Deathstar said:


> I have a Synology NAS, with a Hikvision Cam.
> Nas provides network storage as well as CCTV recording and storage.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hi Deathstar. I've got a Synology NAS and have mulled over using cameras with it. I got as far as doing a bit of research then got a bit muddled by it all.

The Synology DSM (Surveillance Station) comes with a 2 camera license - correct?

Is it just a matter of running Cat5/6 to a hub/switch, then to the NAS? You mention Hikvision, can any camera be used or is it only certain types?

Do you use PoE? If not how are the cameras powered? If so, what PoE switch do you recommend?

Sorry for all the questions, but I am real noob at this. Thanks.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Any PoE switch will do. I used an old 8 port netgear to power mine. Lying in corner of the office.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

pxr5 said:


> Hi Deathstar. I've got a Synology NAS and have mulled over using cameras with it. I got as far as doing a bit of research then got a bit muddled by it all.
> 
> The Synology DSM (Surveillance Station) comes with a 2 camera license - correct?
> 
> ...


Yes there are two license's with the unit as standard.
I used Hikvision as I was able to get an EXIR unit at a good price, and they are good camera's.
I ran CAT6 to the camera from the PoE switch, then from the switch directly to the NAS (mine is in the loft).
The most difficult part was climbing the ladders .

Synology have a device support list that you can view an check compatibility. Mine was not listed, but works perfectly.
https://www.synology.com/en-uk/compatibility/camera

My camera
http://www.hikvision.com/us/Products_1_10508_i7705.html

PoE switch was a cheap one from Scan Computers as they are close by.

Hope this helps 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I use Surveillance Station on my Synology DS1815+ with Dahua POE cameras too. I find the Synology setup comprehemsive, easy to set up, and easy to get their app working with remote access to view over the net too.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

shl-kelso said:


> I use Surveillance Station on my Synology DS1815+ with Dahua POE cameras too. I find the Synology setup comprehemsive, easy to set up, and easy to get their app working with remote access to view over the net too.


I'm similar.

DS214 play with various Hik cams.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a synology nas too though an older model (DS213+ and came with a single camera license). Can you access "live view" of a camera with the iPhone?


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

stealthwolf said:


> I have a synology nas too though an older model (DS213+ and came with a single camera license). Can you access "live view" of a camera with the iPhone?


Yes, download DS Cam.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Grommit said:


> I have a 4 camera SwannView System.
> 
> Can view your cameras from your phone via the APP and not had any problems with it whatsoever.


I have the same. It's hardwired so no messing changing batteries.

I fitted the box in the loft and run the cables out under the gutter to the cameras. Then run a internet cable up the side of the house into the loft. Simple to use and can watch on my phone at any time.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

i have little faith in cameras as the quality is rarely good enough to id and prosecute.

criminals are no longer concerned as they just cover up, and in some cases they highlight you have something worth stealing :-/

there also only as good as the person watching them. and youd be surprised how long it takes to keep upto date with things that have happened during 24hrs (and i work in a place covered in cameras and use them regularly)

as for the OP if its just kids mucking about then by getting kitted out youll just make more of a target for yourself :-/ 

didnt everyone play knock of ginger or garden hop in marathon mans garden?!


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I disagree....

I can easily ID with my cams, the quality is superb and these are NOT top of the range Hik cams. Only mid range.

This is a snap taken from one of mine this morning....you can literally see every detail of a persons face.

With intrusion detection I get an email every time somebody walks past it.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Just to show the detail from a slightly better cam in the chicken coop......










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

LeeH said:


> I disagree....
> 
> I can easily ID with my cams, the quality is superb and these are NOT top of the range Hik cams. Only mid range.
> 
> ...


As clear as that may be unless it can penetrate a hood, hat, balaclava, etc then you will struggle to ID someone.

Don't get me wrong, I'm a fan of CCTV but sadly whilst it provides some sense of security it isn't necessarily going to lead to a conviction.

On a different note, thats a lovely plot of land you have there.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I never disputed the covering up of a face. 

The gentleman above quoted he used cctv regularly and the quality was rarely good enough to ID


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words, yes got very lucky when buying out last house. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

LeeH said:


> Just to show the detail from a slightly better cam in the chicken coop......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like a still taken from the film chicken run


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

CCTV isn’t Just used to ID someone, as I said on previous page I use it to check if the alarm is a false one or not and to see if it’s safe. 

Also handy to prove parcelforce just stuck the ‘you weren’t in’ letter though without actually trying to deliver anything!


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

I've got a Xpenology (DIY Open source version of Synology) and using it with 1 Hikvision camera (http://www.hikvision.com/us/Products_1_10508_i7705.html). At my old house I had a bog standard 720p and it did the job but wasn't that great. At the new house I tried 2 mid-priced camera but both of them really suffered from the IR reflection screwing up the picture from numberplate (as both the cars are close to the camera) The Hikvision camera works much much better in the night and the daytime footage is stunning.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

LeeH - What model of Hikvision is that? 

I currently have a Samsung SmartCam, and while it is useful, the quality when you zoom in on anything is rubbish.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

dal84 said:


> LeeH - What model of Hikvision is that?
> 
> I currently have a Samsung SmartCam, and while it is useful, the quality when you zoom in on anything is rubbish.


Which one pal, both are different Hik cams.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Apologies, I assumed they were the same.

Both models then please, so I can compare 

I am looking to invest in a decent CCTV setup when I move house.

Thanks


----------

